# cant find anything for this!



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

i have a question to anyone out there, has anyone had the night terror clown? it stand about a foot and a half taller than your actual height. i want to get it but need help to see if its worth getting, thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

google "night terror clown" and see if any of those are what you are looking for


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah its exactly what im looking for, but i went to there website and they said they no longer take orders due to complaints about them, i know you can buy them at other websites, but i just wanted to know if any body owns or rented one that really has trouble or not,


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

try eBay?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

IC you need input on if it's worth it or not to buy one gotcha ...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used to carry them. Had too many complaints on either the fit or quality.
Which one are you looking at?


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

i was looking at the clown lol, but there were lots of complaints huh? well im 6'2" so would it just be a quality matter at that point?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Most of the head pieces didn't fit properly. Quoted from a customer "Not made to fit a human head".
If you would plan to use them as static props, they do great.


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Most of the head pieces didn't fit properly. Quoted from a customer "Not made to fit a human head".
> If you would plan to use them as static props, they do great.


well how exactly do they fir i still wanna try to get it, but i though two half circles rest on your shoulders. you actually have to put a mask on? i though they make your height like a foot and a half than you are? thanks a lot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They sit on top of your head. The only support is a velcro strap that goes under your chin.


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah so the velcro isnt strong enough?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It was strong enough for a static prop for me.
It's a 50/50 gamble whether or not you'll like it after you get it.
Just don't pay too much for one.


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

ok yeah, thanks a lot for all the help, one more question if you dont mind? are creature reacher costumes any good ive heard there pretty sweet, i may just go with the clown for that one. the giggles.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't had any complaints from anyone that's purchased one from me in the last 4 years.
You could always add on a pair of these to get your height you wanted.
They add about 7".


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

haha nice boots, but yeah thanks for the help, ill go with the CR clown.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Where have you been shopping?


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

nowhere really, whatever has the best deals.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Well then look no further Frighteners has the best deals on CREATURE REACHER COSTUMES... 
As for your original search, I have three and used multiple actors in the costumes, NO-ONE LIKED WEARING THEM! They ALL complained that it was not comfortable.....someone mentioned it was like trying to balance a BOWLING ball atop your head......


----------



## KREWMON (Mar 24, 2008)

well ok thanks for the help, sucks that the big clown doesnt fit right cause that looks really sick id love to buy it, and there is no way you can do a little work yourself to the costume? like rienforce it with another strap or somthing? i just like how the head looks and how it adds a foot and a half to our hieght. but if there really not good at all ill go with that C.R. clown with a gun lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL on reinforcing it or altering it, as I look over in the corner at my pile of useless bought costumes....... Better off with a Creature Reacher.... Point Blank.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.halloweencostumeshop.com/asp/itemlist.asp?T=I&K=creaturereachers

http://halloweenasylum.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=creature+reacher&Page=1


----------

